
Ask HN: How do you manager boilerplates? - xcubic
So, how do you manage your boilerplates?<p>The possibilities that come to mind:<p>- Clone a repo and it&#x27;s ready to go;
- Clone a repo and run a script to setup everything;
- Use tools like yeoman, create-react-app, etc;<p>What&#x27;s your setup?
======
PaulHoule
For Python I use cookiecutter.

~~~
datashaman
I think cookiecutter could be used for any project. Python happens to be the
language its implemented in. Looks neat, simple.

~~~
PaulHoule
You are right.

